# Нестабильный антелистез L5, грыжа L5/S1, протрузия L4-5



## m_lav (10 Окт 2011)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора и форумчане!
Мне 32 года, рост 169 см., вес 69 кг. Два года назад сразу после родов появилось чувство легкого онемения в правой пятке и по внешней стороне стопы. Месяца через четыре начала ныть поясница в области крестца. Серьезного значения этому не придавала, поскольку думала, что это просто из-за накопленной усталости: малыш не мелкий и практически жил на руках, пока не пошел... Где-то год назад к ощущениям добавилось чувство онемения по задней поверхности правого бедра. Все это было терпимо, а вот с апреля текущего года состояние не резко, но за достаточно короткий период ухудшилось: начались боли в ягодице , бедре, икре и судороги (как будто отсидел ногу, но посильнее) в правой ноге, чувство онемения стало как будто более глубоким и уже по всей задней стороне ноги. Боли достаточно сильные, но не настолько, чтобы прибегать к обезболивающим. Двигаться тоже приходилось почти в обычном для сидящей с ребенком маме режиме, хоть и стиснув зубы. На прогулке частенько приходилось садиться на корточки, когда совсем туго становилось. Дома, конечно, присесть и прилечь приходилось часто. В горизонтальном положении и сидячем все негативные ощущения уходили.
Когда появилась возможность сделала МРТ. Результат - листез  L5, грыжа там же. Сделала 12 сеансов у мануального терапевта: не помогло. Невролог назначил амплипульс и ультразвук - по 10 сеансов; внутримышечно дексаметазон/баралгин/актовегин - 5; вольтарен чередуя с немесилом - 10; компресс на поясницу вольтарен и димексид - 10. Баралгин самовольно не стала колоть, пока боль выносима. Вольтарен сделала два раза и, не почувствовав никакого эффекта, тож прекратила...
Сразу скажу, что при этом настойчивые заветы мануальщика и невролога о максимальном покое в остром периоде я не смогла выполнить: ну ребенок у меня маленький, не могу я лежатьКонечно, старалась, как могла , но вышло не очень, сама знаю. Еще нужно добавить, что по совету мануального терапевта стала висеть на турнике в гравитационных ботинках. Уж не знаю как объяснить почему, но недолго я это делала, потому что как-то боязно мне стало продолжать... В первую очередь потому, что доктор сказал, что должно у меня наступить улучшение после курса массажа, а я его не дождалась.
В итоге в конце августа стало хуже: боль приобрела некий выкручивающе-тянущий характер, от которой реально слеза пробивала. Особенно пронзительно с утра, пока не расходишься. Также добавилось онемение левой стопы по внешней стороне и болевые ощущения по задней поверхности левого бедра. Но до обезболивающих дело не дошло. Сделала повторное МРТ (ухудшений положения не показало) и показали снимки нейрохирургу. Он сразу резюмировал: "операция".
"Портфолио" и заключения я прилагаю.  Рентген плохого качества, но я трижды делала и это самый козырный вариант.
Уважаемые доктора, выскажите, пожалуйста, ваше мнение:
- листез действительно нестабильный? если так, то именно он является основной проблемой в случае операции?
- какая операция в моем случае оптимальна, если уж о ней речь?
-  нестабильный листез - это непоправимо консервативными методами в принципе?
- не могу не спросить про возможность безоперационного лечения...
Дело в том, что после резолюции нейрохирурга мне как-то полегче стало. Вот уже недели три боль не такая ноющая и выкручивающая ногу. Как и раньше в горизонтальном положении состояние нормализуется практически сразу. Сидя тоже гораздо лучше, но если ноет поясница, то сидя тоже ноет. Вообще у меня как-то если сильнее ноет поясница, то легче ноге, и наоборот. На мысочках/пятках стою нормально. В принципе, без фанатизма и нагнуться всяко я смогу, просто не делаю этого. Гуляю с ребенком, аккуратно делаю все по дому и т.п.. Стараюсь больше двигаться, делаю упражнения для спины. Больно в вертикальном положении, но терпеть пока можно. Ложусь или сажусь чаще не от сильной боли, а от усталости сильной в области поясницы: она как-будто тяжелеет и тянет вниз. Конечно, выйди я сейчас на сидячую возле компа свою работу, не знаю, смогла бы я ее эффективно выполнять...там ведь не приляжешь по необходимости. И еще: по прошествии некоторого времени после сеансов мануалки пришла внутренне к выводу, что нельзя мне было столько сеансов делать тогда. Несколько надо было попробовать и, при отсутствии эффекта, остановиться. Вот почему только доктор решил продолжить...?
Очень надеюсь услышать ваше мнение.
С уважением, Марина.


----------



## m_lav (10 Окт 2011)

еще...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Окт 2011)

m_lav написал(а):


> - листез действительно нестабильный? если так, то именно он является основной проблемой в случае операции?


по МРТ ставить стабильный-нестабильный невозможно))). Для решения вопроса о стабильности-нестабильности необходимо сделать ФУНКЦИОНАЛЬНЫЙ РЕНТГЕНОВСКИЕ снимки (снимок в сгибании поясницы, а затем в разгибании поясницы) только тогда будет видно есть, или нет "болтанка" и насколько она выражена.


m_lav написал(а):


> - какая операция в моем случае оптимальна, если уж о ней речь?


 та, техникой которой владеет ваш хирург и наличие соответствующего инструментария. Под каждую фиксирующею систему идет свой набор "прибамбасов". Это только Юмашев, будучи гением позволял себе удачный передний спондилодез, "...а то, что в наш час, о том и стыдно вспоминать..." как писал классик.


m_lav написал(а):


> - нестабильный листез - это непоправимо консервативными методами в принципе?


смотря насколько выражена клиника. Консервативная терапия позволяет устранять его проявления и достаточно эффективно. Убрать же само смещение и главное - зафиксировать его, возможно только оперативно. Но нужно ли это делать вопрос ВСЕГДА дискутабельный и наскоком, без всестороннего анализа ситуации не решается.


m_lav написал(а):


> - не могу не спросить про возможность безоперационного лечения...


 Лечения чего? Листеза или боли не дающей нормально жить?


----------



## m_lav (10 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> по МРТ ставить стабильный-нестабильный невозможно))). Для решения вопроса о стабильности-нестабильности необходимо сделать ФУНКЦИОНАЛЬНЫЙ РЕНТГЕНОВСКИЕ снимки



Доктор, рентген есть: во втором сообщении его добавила, сразу все не вместилось. Или он нечетабелен совсем?



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> техникой которой владеет ваш хирург и наличие соответствующего инструментария.



Я не совсем точно сформулировала вопрос по поводу операции, извините. То, что речь идет о фиксации позвонков, это понятно. А вот что с диском стоит сделать? Вопрос возник потому, что два специалиста высказали разное мнение: один считает, что диск вообще не нужно трогать, другой сказал, что нужно удалять ибо он теперь не нужен...


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Лечения чего? Листеза или боли не дающей нормально жить?



Конечно, боли... По сути я ведь комплексно не лечилась. Все что перечислила было на бреющем, урывками и без соблюдения рекомендаций по поведению после процедур. И к мануальщику пошла в острый период, когда боль нарастала. Я уже не первый день читаю информацию на форуме и понимаю, что если эффекта от лечения не будет, то нужно решаться на операцию. Можно ли в моем случае уже сказать, что консервативное лечение не дало результатов? Или все ж сдать уже подросшего ребенка бабушке и еще раз к неврологу и мануальному терапевту, но уже теперь делать так, как скажут?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Окт 2011)

m_lav написал(а):


> Доктор, рентген есть:


Нет, нет ангел мой, это не рентген, это была попытка сделать рентген и она не удалась. Вначале следует подготовка на рентген, а потом снимок на нормальном аппарате. То, что вы показали меня не убеждает и те точки на пленке ни о чем не говорят.



m_lav написал(а):


> один считает, что диск вообще не нужно трогать, другой сказал, что нужно удалять ибо он теперь не нужен...


 Один владеет одной методой и имеет инструментарий под эту методу, другой владеет другой методой.



m_lav написал(а):


> если эффекта от лечения не будет, то нужно решаться на операцию. Можно ли в моем случае уже сказать, что консервативное лечение не дало результатов?


Вы правильно поняли суть вопроса, поздравляю вас с этим. В вашем случае можно сказать, что врачи лечившие вас (как умели и могли) не получили результат от своего труда. Консервативное лечение очччень не однородное понятие. Это как в музыке, все музыканты пользуют 7 нот, но Бах это не Рамштайн)))), вот и у нас грешных, каждый применяет консервативное лечение, а результаты далеко не одинаковые))). Если нет врача, а есть хирург то что прикажете делать? Ответ очевиден будем лечиться у хирурга.


----------



## m_lav (10 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Нет, нет ангел мой, это не рентген, это была попытка сделать рентген и она не удалась. Вначале следует подготовка на рентген, а потом снимок на нормальном аппарате



Доктор, что вы подразумеваете под подготовкой к рентгену? Дело в том, что я делала рентген трижды на разных аппаратах в разных местах... Каждый раз рентгенологи сетовали на мою удивительную рентгенонепрозрачность, крутя меня под ним по-разному, а врачи ругали рентгенологов за плохие снимки и посылали меня на рентген повторно.
Я про уровень аппарата не могу сказать, но поверьте, я делала снимки в московских центрах, специализирующихся на заболеваниях опорно-двигательного аппарата. Ну не может быть, что там такие устаревшие рентген-аппараты...


----------



## m_lav (10 Окт 2011)

to Игорь Зинчук:
точки нарисовал смотревший снимки нейрохирург после довольно долгого изучения...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Окт 2011)

m_lav написал(а):


> после довольно долгого изучения...



ГЫ ГЫ ГЫ.
Долгого это вы точно заметили. Если помедитировать над плохим снимком еще дольше,  то можно к точкам дорисовать и линии, и круги, и зигзаги. Но как на меня будет более правильно сделать качественную подготовку и качественный снимок и тогда не придется медитировать, камлать, гадать или вопрошать души умерших о наличии нестабильности у больной.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Окт 2011)

m_lav написал(а):


> Ну не может быть, что там такие устаревшие рентген-аппараты...


Зато может быть наплевательское отношение к больным и нежелание работать, этот феномен наблюдается сплошь и рядом.


----------



## m_lav (10 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> более правильно сделать качественную подготовку и качественный снимок



Доктор, и все же, как осуществляется качественная подготовка? Я должна быть вооружена этой информацией к следующему разу, а то опять закончится медитацией над снимками. А ведь процедура-то не самая полезная...


----------



## m_lav (10 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вот что рекомендуют делать в центре лучевой диагностики, куда я направляю своих больных на снимки и где стоит цифровой сименс. Там не бывает "непрозрачных" людей и плохих снимков.
> 
> Подготовка больного к рентген-исследованию нижне-грудного и пояснично-крестцового отделов позвоночника:
> 
> ...


 
to Игорь Зинчук: Сорри, вы меня опередили...


----------



## m_lav (10 Окт 2011)

to Игорь Зинчук:
Доктор, спасибо вам большое за ответы. Постараюсь в ближайшее время рентген повторить, поскольку вопрос о наличии нестабильности сильно влияет на решение относительно дальнейших моих действий...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Окт 2011)

m_lav написал(а):


> вопрос о наличии нестабильности сильно влияет на решение относительно дальнейших моих действий...



Это точно...


----------



## m_lav (15 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Нет, нет ангел мой, это не рентген, это была попытка сделать рентген и она не удалась.



Сделала повторно рентген с функциональными пробами, выкладываю снимки. Пугает то, что на рентгене величина листеза выглядит гораздо больше, чем по снимкам МРТ (а она делалась меньше месяца назад)... Да и в описании фигурирует цифра 1,2 см.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Окт 2011)

У меня получилось 2 см. На снимке листез нестабильный, я склонен говорить о необходимости оперативного лечения.


----------



## m_lav (17 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> У меня получилось 2 см. На снимке листез нестабильный, я склонен говорить о необходимости оперативного лечения.


Здравствуйте, доктор! Спасибо большое за ответ.
Скажите, пожалуйста, а по представленным снимкам не видно, спондилолизный у меня листез, или я умудрилась без проблем с дужками так позвоночник сорвать...? Это уже не столь важно теперь, но интересно узнать Ваше мнение: мне почему-то кажется, что первопричина грыжи не столько вертикальные нагрузки, сколько нестабильность. Позвонок "болтается" и как бы нарушил равновесие диска, а тут еще и нагрузки. Похоже на такой сценарий?
Вообще, с измерением величины смещения в моем случае полный улёт получается: разброс от 0.5 до 2 см! Причем по результатам одного из четырех рентгенов написали в заключении о ретролистезе (!) в 1.8 см.
И еще: последнюю неделю я чувствую некоторое облегчение (особых изменений в образе жизни нет, только на неделе ходила больше обычного). В моем случае может это быть признаком того, что ситуация устаканится без операции? Или при нестабильности это все слишком зыбко и ненадолго? Если бы причиной боли была бы только грыжа, я бы, однозначно, терпела и занималась ЛФК. Но нестабильность... тут я бессильна, как я поняла?
Очень хотели с мужем второго ребенка, а тут вот мой позвоночник. Спина никогда не болела, и вообще я очень здоровым человеком себя считала - и, вдруг, ЭТО... Что такого происходит в нормальных родах, что может обострить так проблемы (понятно, что они уже были, просто я о них не подозревала) с позвоночником? Онемение в стопе я почувствовала сразу после родов, как  первый раз стала на пол. Мышцы, что ли, резко расслабляются?
Я читала, что при грыжах позвоночника, если клиника терпимая, беременность не должна ухудшать состояния при правильном поведении. А при листезах? Если состояние перед беременностью удовлетворительное?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Окт 2011)

m_lav написал(а):


> Скажите, пожалуйста, а по представленным снимкам не видно, спондилолизный у меня листез, или я умудрилась без проблем с дужками так позвоночник сорвать...?


Покажите прямую проекцию рентгенографии



m_lav написал(а):


> мне почему-то кажется, что первопричина грыжи не столько вертикальные нагрузки, сколько нестабильность. Позвонок "болтается" и как бы нарушил равновесие диска, а тут еще и нагрузки. Похоже на такой сценарий?


 вполне



m_lav написал(а):


> последнюю неделю я чувствую некоторое облегчение (особых изменений в образе жизни нет, только на неделе ходила больше обычного). В моем случае может это быть признаком того, что ситуация устаканится без операции? Или при нестабильности это все слишком зыбко и ненадолго?


Основная причина боли при листезе кроется в нарушении гемодинамики. У некоторых людей в этом месте располагается артерия Депрож - Гетерона, нарушение в ее бассейне приводит к нарушению функции нижней части спинного мозга. Эти нарушения могут проявляться в виде слабости в ногах и расстройстве функции тазовых органов. Так как листез нестабилен то в зависимости от изменений кровотока в этой зоне ваше самочувствие также будет меняться от хорошо до очень плохо. 


m_lav написал(а):


> тут я бессильна, как я поняла?


 типа того...


m_lav написал(а):


> Что такого происходит в нормальных родах, что может обострить так проблемы (понятно, что они уже были, просто я о них не подозревала) с позвоночником? Онемение в стопе я почувствовала сразу после родов, как первый раз стала на пол. Мышцы, что ли, резко расслабляются?


 нет не мышцы, просто произошло изменение гемодинамики в области малого таза, это первое. Второе то,  что почсничный отдел  в третьем триместре беременности претерпивает изменения, происхордит усиление поясничного лордоза. Думаю это повлияло на ваш листез.


m_lav написал(а):


> А при листезах? Если состояние перед беременностью удовлетворительное?


 А при листезах возникает опасность, при нестабильности в поясничном отделе, получить те симптомы, что вы получили после родов, в разной степени тяжести...


----------



## m_lav (17 Окт 2011)

Спасибо, доктор!
Мда, не радостно в общем... А понять, проходит ли эта артерия у меня в пресловутом месте, нельзя без нарушения моей целостности?
Снимки вечером добавлю, сейчас нет под рукой.


----------



## m_lav (17 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Покажите прямую проекцию рентгенографии



Вот прямой снимок. Похоже, что с левой стороны что-то не так...?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Окт 2011)

Дужка пятого цельная, но там другая аномалия присутствует, нарушение тропизма в суставах L5-S1, именно она вызвала листез пятерки.


----------

